# Aluminum pigeon band



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

Hello guys,

just to know where I can buy pigeon bands like this one that I found yesterday in the street.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Wow you found that in the street. Where is it from?


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Are you sure it came from a pigeon? Just for the sake of curiousity, what is on the band? A complete inscription might help to locate the band vendor or distributor.


----------



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

Yeah in the street......I was playing with my son and we found it....

this is the info in the band:

NPA 01 ME 515

Do you know where I can buy bands like this one?


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Ask and ye shall receive  

http://www.npausa.com/

This is an National Pigeon Association band. The link above should help you out.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

luisrolon said:


> Yeah in the street......I was playing with my son and we found it....
> 
> this is the info in the band:
> 
> ...


Yeah it is from the national pigeon association from the states. They have plastic bands. Very unique. You cant get metal bands anymore.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

yea, that's an old band. Not sure when they stopped making the aluminum ones.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hola Luis,
To answer your question, you can get them from Foys or Jeds. There are a number of other places .The Gey band Company for one.
yits


----------



## David Ey (Dec 31, 2007)

do ya have a link to jeds?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You're pretty lucky to find an old band like that just out in the street. What are the chances of that?

I haven't seen any recent aluminum bands...but if I did, I would get them. I'm not sure why, but I sorta like them more than plastic. I guess just for the fact that they are old? They definitely wouldn't make it easier to read...haha.

I have one just like that, that I've been wearing as a necklace for a few years now. It was the only band that my dad had kept up with from his pigeons. Later we found some different shaped ones at my grandpa's, but anyways....Mine's from '78, and also an NPA band. 

Congradulations on your find  I'm sure any band collector would like to get a hold of an aluminum band like that.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

David Ey said:


> do ya have a link to jeds?


http://www.jedds.com/


----------



## PigeonMan51 (Dec 14, 2007)

yes i bught 6 show racer form a guy in texas and that is all he yous you can buy them all over the place there not old in less they have and old date


----------



## PigeonMan51 (Dec 14, 2007)

and the year on that band is 2001 some one has show racers it is not a racing tag is a show tag it cant be traced if im not mistakend


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

NPA bands can be tracked. Any pigeon bands from a pigeon club can be traced I believe. They keep a record of who buys what bands, so they'd be able to tell you who bought the bands and get the pigeons back to them if they were lost.

NPA is an all pigeon breed club, mainly for showing. They do sell bands for racers though, but some local clubs probably prefer AU or IF bands.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

And I'd like to know where "all over the place" is.
I couldn't find a single aluminum band from this year in Foys, Siegels, Jedds, OR Globals. They were all plastic or with plexiglass. I don't know of any other pigeon suppliers in the U.S...


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Most all clubs that issue bands have moved to plastic bands. And some band manafactures have gone out of business. Times have changed.


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

i have a breeder bird that has an old aluminum band from foys on it. i dont think they sell them anymore as the plastic ones are much easier to read but the old ones are cool. all of those bands npa foys if au can be tracked most of them on line to a certain extent.


----------



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

I think we need to find the company that NPA used for the aluminum bands....

the question is........why NPA stopped using aluminum bands?


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

luisrolon said:


> I think we need to find the company that NPA used for the aluminum bands....
> 
> the question is........why NPA stopped using aluminum bands?


Everyone stopped using them in the mid-90's because aluminum can be dented and easily cut off. The AU and the IF along with every other racing organization around the world switched to plastic covered aluminum. Most all show organizations use plastic bands and some like the racing organizations.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

luisrolon said:


> I think we need to find the company that NPA used for the aluminum bands....
> 
> the question is........why NPA stopped using aluminum bands?


I don't know if the NPA used this company or not, but I'm pretty sure you can get aluminum bands from them: http://home.earthlink.net/~lmbird/index.html

Another company is Gey Bands, but they don't have a website. Google them, and you will find the contact information.

Terry


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Matt D. said:


> Everyone stopped using them in the mid-90's because aluminum can be dented and easily cut off. The AU and the IF along with every other racing organization around the world switched to plastic covered aluminum. Most all show organizations use plastic bands and some like the racing organizations.


No I was told the company went out of bussieness. And it is cheaper to produce the plastic bands. The metal bands held up just fine. Times has changed and plastic has taken over.


----------

